# K46 or T40 Transmission Casing



## getgood (Jan 1, 2013)

If anyone has a bottom casing from either a K46 (almost any varient) or a T-40a Tuff Torq hydrostatic transmission that they have lying aorund and no longer need/want please let me know. Thanks.


----------

